# VBA Excel - Nach mehreren Kriterien suchen



## Pinky (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Tutorials,

ich habe eine Exceltabelle mit Name, Vorname und einen Wochenplan(jeder Tag wird angezeigt). In diesem Wochenplan möchte ich Urlaube eingeben.

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich eine Maske mache, bei der ich den Namen und das Datum eingebe und das Excel mir dan automatisch Urlaub einträgt (natürlich beim richtigen Namen und Datum).

Die Namen sind in der Spalte B, Vorname Spalte C und das Datum ist über zwei Spalten verbunden dann einfach vortlaufend ab D (also: Daten sind in DE, FG, HI, JK....)

Wie kann ich nach mehreren Kriterien suchen? Ich habe bis jetzt rausgefunden wie ich nach dem Namen suchen kann. Aber das ist nicht wirklich das wahre.

Ich habe das Forum nach bereits bestehenden Einträgen durchsucht, aber wurde nicht fündig bezüglich dem Suchen nach mehreren Kriterien.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Pinky


----------

